# What is the best selling sublimation products



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi:
I'd like to hear what is the best selling sublimation products in your area. For me it has been coffee mugs, can huggies, t-shirts, and now jewlery is starting to come in to play. I just think it might be fun to see what other sell the most of.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

mugs, tiles, ornaments, clocks, coozies, mousepads, coasters, shirts & hats (tho not a lot of hats, so far the only subbable ones that i've found available are those trucker ones - ick!) individual tiles & murals are by far the highest dollar seller - the others more volume.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

It sounds like you both are doing pretty good. I do a little bit of everything. But, murals are my specialty. I raise and train racehorses...I have taken several of my own photos and turned them into beautiful murals. I encourage you to find your passion ...racehorse, race cars, hunting, etc. It will show in your art work and help you succeed.

Please let me know if I can help.

Sonya Blackwell
Conde Systems
Tech Support
800-826-6332 ext 205
[email protected]


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

It's great to hear what you are selling I have tiles but never got into printing them but I might try them now that I have a swingaway pess now and not just a clam press. And now I'll have to pencil out some priceing.


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

We have a line of sublimation products (dogs) in our booth and we go thought KEYTAGS --- GARDEN FLAGS --- CUTTING BOARDS --- SIGNS, recently added earrings.


----------



## RedEye (Aug 18, 2006)

I do sports apparel....and Can Coozies, Bag Tags, Towles, and Clip Boards are great add ons for my business.

The Handle Grips have been pretty good to for Bat Bags.


----------



## babyduke (Mar 3, 2008)

clip boards? do they need to have a special coating too to be able to sublimate on them?


----------



## RedEye (Aug 18, 2006)

babyduke said:


> clip boards? do they need to have a special coating too to be able to sublimate on them?


Well they are made for sublimation. I don't have to apply any coating, but they are for sublimation.

I buy them from Conde.com.


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

RedEye,
Are the clipboards made of the same material as the Conde Dry Eraseboard. I have never done them but the whole batting linup or playboard idea could sell.


----------



## RedEye (Aug 18, 2006)

Cjoe Design said:


> RedEye,
> Are the clipboards made of the same material as the Conde Dry Eraseboard. I have never done them but the whole batting linup or playboard idea could sell.


I'd imagine so, they are a dry erase board with a clip on the top.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

RedEye said:


> Well they are made for sublimation. I don't have to apply any coating, but they are for sublimation.
> 
> I buy them from Conde.com.


Wow !!!! nice job.Thankyou very much for sharing I really like the sublimation technology, but don't feel I should be forced by the courts to buy ink from Sawgrass. I wish we had a choice. ..... JB


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I dont do sublimation but have seen some awesome products. The bowling style crew wear for race teams is awesome.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

The clipboards are made out of MDF materials...the same materials the hard boards plaques and tiles are made out of.


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

In a nutshell.....It's all about what you want to produce....think outside the norm, satisfy your inner self and you will go far.

Try not to worry about what sells the most. (that usually equates to more competition)

It should be about what you can innovate into a lucrative market niche.

Tiles, Tile murals, and apparel are always solid product choices in the sublimation industry; but many products are looked over that have the potential to make large revenue streams if capitalized in innovative ways.


Jae'


----------



## EnchantedMirror (May 24, 2008)

I just started with Dye Sub, and my most requested items so far are the dog tags, votive candle holders and shot glasses


----------



## EnchantedMirror (May 24, 2008)

JaeAmera said:


> In a nutshell.....It's all about what you want to produce....think outside the norm, satisfy your inner self and you will go far.
> 
> Try not to worry about what sells the most. (that usually equates to more competition)
> 
> ...


Those t-shirts are INCREDIBLE, Jae'!


----------



## CarlT (May 23, 2007)

Apparel (T-shirts mainly)
License Plates
Commemorative Plates
and Keychains
Also starting to do Photo Panels as well.

Find your Niche' and make it click.


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

Thank you sir  



EnchantedMirror said:


> Those t-shirts are INCREDIBLE, Jae'!


----------



## EnchantedMirror (May 24, 2008)

JaeAmera said:


> Thank you sir


You are very welcome, Jae !

(I am Barbara, by the way  )


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Great you all are giving me some great ideas. Has anyone used I believe they call it liquid stone that you can put on wood or metal so it can be sublimated. I was told that you paint this stuff on and it puts a polymere coating on the product.


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

Opps...sorry about that Ma'am 



EnchantedMirror said:


> You are very welcome, Jae !
> 
> (I am Barbara, by the way  )


----------



## EnchantedMirror (May 24, 2008)

JaeAmera said:


> Opps...sorry about that Ma'am


 No worries! Your stuff is awesome!


----------



## Lewie (Mar 7, 2008)

What are the best sources for apparel...ie., brand name, etc.. and, is there a lot of apparel available for sublimation... also, is it true that with Chromoblast inks, you can print on 100% cotton... I am looking to 
get into sublimation and am interested in the sourcing side...


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

For me: License plates, hard coasters, keychains, mugs & a boat load of quilt squares.


----------



## EnchantedMirror (May 24, 2008)

dim116 said:


> For me: License plates, hard coasters, keychains, mugs & a boat load of quilt squares.


I am thinking of trying a license plate, some blanks came with my purchase.
Is $19.99 a good retail price for those?


----------



## dragonfly0006 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi everyone, I have got a question I am currently doing ink jet transfers witch are great I am currently using JPSS and it is wonderful....but I have received a catalog from forever-ots and came across something to good to be true on page 19 of the catalog, (witch is small), I found a paper called forever subli-dark soft 501...
here is the discription....

Hot peel *transfer paper for light and dark colored textiles* made out of 100% cotton. 
*FOREVER Subli-Dark Soft 501* is especially suitable for photos and rectangular images. It’s cuttable with a pair of scissors.
Only suitable for Ink-Jet printers with Sublimation Inks!
*Product properties*
Easy handling
Extremely soft touch
Mirror image printing
Single step printing

-------------------------------------
is this true????? AND DOES IT WORK WELL??

I am looking for something that will do both with the same type of paper, and was told at the beginning of this year that there was no such thing so I went with heat transfers and the dark paper was horrible and plasitols are expensive, just starting out with no type of extra money for stock!!! 
And one other question what particular ink would this need I am using a heat transfer ink not sub, but I will switch if this is correct, we planned on getting a little printer for just sub for other items such as poker chips, towel, mugs and things of that nature! 
Please help was I steered in the wrong direction to start with or am I just seeing another scam to get me to spend more money than it is worth!!!!!!!!!
is it like the opaque stuff?


----------



## CarlT (May 23, 2007)

> is this true????? AND DOES IT WORK WELL??


It's true and no.

IMHO, the hand is awful!! The worst hand of any dark clothing transfer I have tried. Very weighty and very hard to the touch.

The best bet for dark imho(again), is either Iron All Dark, Colorjet III or JetMPrints which I think is the same as ColorJet III just different branding.

Alrighty then.


----------



## EnchantedMirror (May 24, 2008)

EkkoGraphics said:


> It's true and no.
> 
> IMHO, the hand is awful!! The worst hand of any dark clothing transfer I have tried. Very weighty and very hard to the touch.
> 
> ...


I am really hating all the dark transfers I have been doing. They always scream "LOOK I AM A TRANSFER"....I wish there was something that was soft and blended in better...
I need to invent something, LOL...


----------



## dragonfly0006 (Jan 23, 2008)

hey thanks guys I really appreciate it allot you all saved me a giant head ache!!! 

I guess we shall all keep looking and hoping that one day this will work the same as light sub, and or light heat transfers!!!!


----------



## kartoffel (Jan 9, 2009)

Here in Spain, the top selling sublimation products at present are the sublimation shoulderbags and cellphone/glasses socks. (see pictures)




















The manufacturer is www.thefotogifts.eu 
Hope it helped.
Regards,


----------



## koronto (Jun 17, 2008)

JaeAmera said:


> In a nutshell.....It's all about what you want to produce....think outside the norm, satisfy your inner self and you will go far.
> 
> Try not to worry about what sells the most. (that usually equates to more competition)
> 
> ...


 
Wow what beautiful shirts. The shirts, was the fabruc already sublimated on before putting them together, or were they t-shirts already and just put undre a real big heat press?


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

koronto said:


> Wow what beautiful shirts. The shirts, was the fabruc already sublimated on before putting them together, or were they t-shirts already and just put undre a real big heat press?


Thank You.....They were blank shirts imaged under a grand format heat press.

Hope this helps,

Jae'


----------



## bloomie (Dec 17, 2008)

I am looking to sublimate "plastic" (melamine-like) plates & cups. Any source help would be appreciated.


----------



## koronto (Jun 17, 2008)

JaeAmera said:


> Thank You.....They were blank shirts imaged under a grand format heat press.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> Jae'


 
So you used a large format printer to print out the sublimation then bam, heat pressed it? Did you cut the sublimation transfer in the shape of a shirt or anything? they look great.


----------



## badbird (Apr 25, 2006)

I have a store here in our local mall (Hot Off The Presses --- www.hotponline.com) and we seem to sell license plates, mugs, and one thing I see no one mentioning, which are canvas & satin pillows (from Conde).
We have been doing alot of promotional mugs for businesses ... it is cheaper to emboss mugs, so I sell the permanant print of sublimation, and most folks seem to be fine with an extra buck or so a mug to get something full color and better quality.


----------



## Deb222 (Feb 17, 2013)

Can I ask where you buy the earring blanks? We have a woman's/monogram shop in Cincinnati & are starting sublimation.

Thx

Debbie


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

take a look at conde.com


----------



## uglovdkg (Jan 3, 2012)

I tried Forever subli dark and the print looked great, the hand was terrible, after washing it was crinkled up like an old newspaper. I had to heat press the hard plastic and I had color migration from my other clothes


----------



## Serenak (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi currently switched to using fulfillment companies so i can handle larger volume. I have a bunch of blanks products that I am no longer needing. anyone interested please e-mail me and Ill give you prices! Im really trying to get rid of everything!

i have:
can koozies (tall and short)
animal puzzles (9.5x7.5)
wall clocks
mouse pads 8x9 & 8x8
steel dry erase boards 10x8
LOTS of phone cases for iphone 4 & 5 and Galaxy S3 & 4

e-mail me for any questions and to get pricing!
[email protected]


----------



## Joto Paper (Feb 12, 2007)

uglovdkg said:


> I tried Forever subli dark and the print looked great, the hand was terrible, after washing it was crinkled up like an old newspaper. I had to heat press the hard plastic and I had color migration from my other clothes


Yes you have to be careful with dark transfers on to polyester fabric because of dye migration. There isn't too many dark transfer papers that have dye migration resistance. 

For colored polyester shirts, you may have to use a transfer paper that doesn't use sublimation inks but has the dye blocking ability. The only one I can think of is our CL Dark II for laser printers.

Or better yet, use dye blocking vinyl because there are so many more types/brands of dye blocking vinyl to choose from.

Another alternative would be to sublimate the entire shirt but that would require a bigger press than your standard 16x20 size


----------



## Mizzalexmac (Nov 4, 2021)

conde tech said:


> It sounds like you both are doing pretty good. I do a little bit of everything. But, murals are my specialty. I raise and train racehorses...I have taken several of my own photos and turned them into beautiful murals. I encourage you to find your passion ...racehorse, race cars, hunting, etc. It will show in your art work and help you succeed.
> 
> Please let me know if I can help.
> 
> ...


Can I see a few pictures of finished murals? I am trying to picture like what it is and looks like I understand what a mural is I am new to sublimation though and I love taking pictures of amazing things and would like to look if your willing to show me some of your work. If you wanna email that would be cool! Thanks!


----------

